# B13 sway bars?



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i know the front fits, but will the rear? i have a chance to buy both for $75 local pick up from a guy on sr20forum. and if the rear wont fit, is it worth it to buy the front? also, whats a good asking price for the front alone?
thanks. pete.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i know the front fits, but will the rear? i have a chance to buy both for $75 local pick up from a guy on sr20forum. and if the rear wont fit, is it worth it to buy the front? also, whats a good asking price for the front alone?
> thanks. pete.


I hope you don't mind me jumping in on the thread, I had a similar convo in the Motorsports forum, where I was recommended to get an NX/SER rear bar - I was told I might need the "mounting hardware" to make it fit... would you have any idea what that might mean? 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i know the front fits, but will the rear? i have a chance to buy both for $75 local pick up from a guy on sr20forum. and if the rear wont fit, is it worth it to buy the front? also, whats a good asking price for the front alone?
> thanks. pete.


OK, went digging through search and here's what I found:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=43193&highlight=b13+sway+bar

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=28127&highlight=b13+sway+bar <-- this one seems to be the best!

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86&highlight=b13+sway+bar

They will fit, you may need to get the mounting brackets off the SER/NX with the bar - and the ES bushings kit is apparently HIGHLY recommended!

Hope this helps you, it has me!
Regards,
Michael


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have a b14, i doubt it will fit my car, but the front will. thanks for helping though.


----------

